# Another labor question **UPDATE***



## h2t99 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a rescue jenny that came to me last year with a jack on her side well we bred her from May12 -15. 10 days ago she had a full bag, milk, tomato red vulva and was so realxed and dialated the baby could of fallen out




. I stayed awake 2 nights, the third day she tightened back up and her vulva is pink!!



Her bag is now, 10 days later, smaller!! She is almost a month over due, and I am out of my mind!! I would of bet the house I was going to have a baby that weekend. I am wondering if I should start to worry, any ideas??


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you have a pregancy test done on her? It dont happen very often with jennets but it could be that she is going thru a false pregancy. I have only known of one that did that, belonging to a friend but was at my house to have her foaled out. ...and I would of bet the house too that she was going to have it that night too, no such luck! I would probably have a vet out to check her to make sure that if she is bred, there is nothing wrong with her foal. Do you see movement? Also, remember right before foaling the foal does get into the birthing position and some jennys will look like they have lost there babies...they "look" so slim all of a sudden.






BTY~~ My DIL just had a fainting doe go thru a false pregancy.. I would of bet the house on that one too..but its been almost 2 1/2 weeks now, and nothing, she lost all the impending birth signs, vulva, relaxed tail, her bag, tummy, everything, she is still in the barn, still under the cameras, ...and still no kid!






and the mytonic doe next to her, wasnt due until the 17th..just had twins yesterday morning.






She wasnt even being watched yet!


----------



## h2t99 (Jun 19, 2009)

WE HAVE A BABY!!!!!!! 5 Weeks overdue!! spotted jenny, no problems at all. She actually went and layed down under the big oak tree, and I noticed her laying there, not doing anything, I mentioned it to my husband as we were getting ready to go eat. Well we walked out of the house and I looked and noticed right away a foal!! She was already up and nursing in the half hour we were in the house!!

The one question I do have though is she had 2 sacks, she had one on the ground and was still passing the second. I left it there and we went ahead and got something to eat. Well we got back and she was just finishing eating the sacks



!! So has anyone experienced that??

I will post pics tomorrow.

Heidi


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 27, 2009)

I just saw this congradulations! Where's the pictures?


----------

